# Introducing an older cat into the household.



## seamaster (Jul 27, 2008)

We may be taking on a cat that requires re homing in the very near future, a 7 year old inside/ outside cat, who will live with our very friendly 12 year old male cat.
What would the forum recommend to get him settled as fast as possible, I was going to keep him in for a few days and then slowly, supervised, introduce him to the garden and the surrounding area.
My biggest fear is that he runs away, as his existing home is 100 miles away.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me Sea,and a good one too,as you say slow,supervised and patience and i'm sure he'll be fine especially when he realises the grass at least for now is softer on his paws in your garden than it would be if he tried to trek back to his old groundsGood luck and god bless you for showing this lad some proper human care and compassion


----------



## seamaster (Jul 27, 2008)

You know when you go to have a look at a new house development, the rooms are small, so the developer puts small furniture in the property to hide the fact that the rooms are so small, well yesterday we went to pick up the 7 year old Bengal and I think the lady had big furniture, because the cat did not look too big. When I got Elvis home we found he was absolutely huge with a huge voice to match, during the course of the evening he showed us that if he wanted to get in a room he was prepared to do anything to do it, in this case, CLIMB UP a door using the stiles between the glazed panels, these doors took me two weeks to varnish and fit, full time.....

Anyway we have got over that problem now we have introduced him to the garden and the nature reserve in front.

The biggest problem is putting Elvis with our old solider, a 12 year marble Bengal, its not quite world war three but its pretty close, so far we have been able to separate them but at some point there will be a big clash.
Any ideas as to how we can ease the situation as at present we are feeling we have made a big mistake. To be fair its only 24 hrs into the relationship but Elvis is so big.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

From what I've heard Bengals can be quite boisterous at the best of times, compared to my docile lot anyway. I think some exercise would be a good thing with multigym climber or maybe a harness outside. Maybe introducing joint playtimes that sort of thing. I don't think I'd like to turn him outside without a run, I think he may well adventure further away than you would hope, not good. Yeah I can only think of plenty of joint activities with them being such an energetic breed


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Cat Rescue and Adoption - Sheffield - Wizz Catz

That may or may not be helpful. I would keep him in for more than a few days. Maybe 3-4 weeks, so he gets used to the smells, sound of your/family members voices, noises.

Before you let him out, I suggest putting some used litter (not poos!) in the garden at various points or hoover bag contents. This would help him know where his territory is (got this idea from the 'missing cat' points where it suggested that and spreading the content of the hoover bag, so the cat can 'smell' where home is.)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I don't think I'd like to turn him outside without a run, I think he may well adventure further away than you would hope, not good.


*I was thinking that like Chrissy, there's no way i'd ever let my pedigrees out without being in a run or supervised*


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi

You have to risk assess letting out according to where you live and what you want to do with your cats.

If you are a breeder, where ever you are, I would suggest that you would not want to let the local toms (whole male cats) get at your pedigree queen. Nor do you want your show cats compromised by possible exposure to disease.

If you are a pet owner, you have to weigh up the risks of letting your cat out.

Will they get stolen?

Will they investigate territories across a busy road?

Even if you live on a relatively quite estate is there a lot of car activity which may lead to a rta?

Are there gangs of children/youth that may catch and torment them?

Is your cat insured/microchipped?

Do your risk assessment and make an informed decision. What is the likelihood of it happening? Won't mean that the worst won't happen, but the risk may be minimal, depending on where you live.


----------



## seamaster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Janee for the risk assessment, it is exactly the route I was taking.
The new cat has settled very qiuckly, almost too quickly, as he is giving my existing cat a bit of a hard time, Maverick my existing cat is a very tough cat, to the extent that the few other cars in the vicinity run away when he is out. But he is no match for the new cat, so we are keeping them apart at present. Any ideas as to how I can get a little harmony in the household.


----------



## seamaster (Jul 27, 2008)

Carried out a search and it looks like a Feliway diffuser might be the answer.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds good SM,also maybe try swapping blankets/toys etc and like Chrissy says give them both lots of fun play together and make sure they have an "escape route" if things get too heated,also a bit of rescue/calm remedy may help ease the tensions,it'll just be slowly,slowly as they are both of an age where they are used to having everything on their own terms but if you distract them with other more fun pass times,they'll maybe realise that being around each other isn't so badGood luck and let us know how you and they get on,Elvis is gorgeous btw


----------



## seamaster (Jul 27, 2008)

Elvis is gorgeous btw:)[/QUOTE said:


> Elvis says thanks!


----------

